

Yes, Virginia, this is Obama’s JOBS Act - kqr2
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/yes-virginia-this-is-obama-s-jobs-act-20120412

======
sc68cal

      It is difficult to get a man to understand something, 
      when his salary depends upon his not understanding it!
    

\- Upton Sinclair

